# creating a video from series of images



## Hardeep (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello 

I have (say) 10 images. I need to make a video, with each image being displayed for 10 seconds. I am using mencoder on Windows (sorry!)

Since I was unable to find a direct way, I took each of those 10 images and copied them each 10 times, making a total of 100 images and used the following command:

`mencoder "mf://*.jpg" -mf fps=25 -speed 0.1 -ovc x264 -o a.mp4`

*T*his makes each "slide" last for about 5 seconds. This has two problems: the first "slide" is shown at the beginning and also at the end. Not sure why this is happening since the images are numbered in sequence. Second, I need to have each slide show for 10 seconds. For that if I do this:

`mencoder "mf://*.jpg" -mf fps=25 -speed 0.05 -ovc x264 -o a.mp4`

Then a long video is created using the first slide only.

Is there a direct way, using only the 10 images? If not, please help me with the indirect way as above.


----------



## roddierod (Mar 21, 2012)

Not a direct answer but I've used this to do what you want

multimedia/photofilmstrip


----------

